# cold-weather mods or tips for weber kettle?



## tasunkawitko (Dec 21, 2009)

i've got a buddy who does some really good work with his weber kettle. this last spring we did a brisket that was just as good as any done in a 5000$ pit.

the problem is that in north-central montana, it gets COLD this time of year. 20 below zero without the windchill is NOT uncommon. 

my question: do any of you northern pitmasters have any tips or mods for the weber kettle when using it in the winter? maybe not for 20 below, but surely there are some things that can be done when the mercury dips?

thanks in advance -

ron


----------



## cheech (Dec 21, 2009)

I have hear of others building a greenhouse like contraption with a vent on the top. Otherwise you may need to at least have some sort of wind block.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the Weber kettle is probably one of the better grills out there. I'm not sure there is anything you can do to improve them. If it's 20 below outside, I'm staying inside....


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cold never seems to bother my ECB but wind sure does. I have a nook in the corner of the house and two 1/4 sheets of plywood that I put just off the outside if the wind is blowing even a little. 

  Sounds weird but snow is your friend too I bank it up all around a foot or two away from the smoker and as high as the dome. Nice and easy, works like a charm.


----------



## rickw (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree that a wind break maybe the best thing you can do in a cold weather situation. My WSM dosen't do all that well if it's real windy out. It does good in the cold however.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 22, 2009)

the wind break makes good sense. i was wondering if a few bricks or round piece of quarter-inch steel with a few vent holes would make any difference as well in helping to hold and radiate heat.

thanks for the suggestions so far - if anyone has any more, keep em coming!


----------



## deltadude (Dec 23, 2009)

The wind break is the best idea, if you have some plywood laying around, you might as well make it big enough to build a fire if you have a portable fire pit or can make one.  Why a fire, the biggest challenge when using a kettle to smoke is maintaining temperature.  Constant temp checks are the norm, might as well bundle up and stay awhile with a few hot drinks.


----------

